# Oil suggestions?



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

mallards said:


> mobil 1 5w-30 w/ stock filter every 7500 miles ...
> 
> ben


Mobil1 5w-30 meets the BMW viscosity requirements, however it doesn't meet the BMW performance requirements.... you should be using either BMW 5w-30, Mobil1 0w-40, or that magic German Castrol 0w-30 that no one can find..


----------

